# How to reinstall ports correctly?



## Minbari (Mar 1, 2012)

I have install from ports a game iourbanterror, but after an update(of tree ports) the game  wasn't install anymore so I install it again; the install process works fine but when trying to run the game I recive an error: "Couldn't load default.cfg"
I use the following commands: 

```
#make deinstall clean
#make config-recursive, 
#make rmconfig-recursive, 
#make clean-depends
```

Any advice? Thanks in advance!
ps: sorry for my bad English, is not my native language.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2012)

Minbari said:
			
		

> after an update(of tree ports) the game  wasn't install anymore


Updating your ports tree does NOT uninstall a port. It doesn't touch the (installed) ports themselves in any way.


----------



## Minbari (Mar 1, 2012)

I know that updating does not uninstall a port, but when I checked the port wasn't there.

```
> which iourbanterror 
 or
> ls /var/db/pkg | grep iourbanterror
```
did not return any results.


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 1, 2012)

I would run
`# portupgrade -v -f iourbanterror`
to reinstall the game.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2012)

Minbari said:
			
		

> I know that updating does not uninstall a port, but when I checked the port wasn't there.
> 
> ```
> > which iourbanterror
> ...



which(1) won't find things that are not in your path.

Use pkg_info(1) to check for installed ports.  -Ix is helpful.

```
# pkg_info -Ix iourban
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 6, 2012)

uninstall and add from package to see if you get any different result
`# make deinstall -C /usr/ports/games/iorbanterror`
`# pkg_add -rv iourbanterror`
assuming your $PACKEGESITE in env is set to .../Latest


----------

